

WebGL Implementation of 2D Dynamic Lighting - coderitual
http://xnajs.com/examples/02/

======
coderitual
It is an implementation of this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzuYXTa_CsU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzuYXTa_CsU)

